

Put yourself on Rails with a push of a button - wozmirek
http://blog.lunarlogicpolska.com/2013/put-yourself-on-rails-with-a-push-of-a-button/

======
rpedroso
For Tmux/Screen users, I have used Tmuxinator[1] for a few years now to manage
my different terminal workstations.

Tmuxinator allows you to specify complex terminal workstations that you can
launch with one command. A typical Rails setup might have a vim window, one or
two free shells, an autotest/Guard window, a rails server window and a rails
console.

It doesn't replace the Rails button, but it is a more convenient way to launch
your term than specifying all those gnome shells.

[1] [https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator](https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator)

